# [ICQ] Dynamische Away-Message



## pReya (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich sehe in letzter Zeit immer wieder Leute im ICQ, die eine dynamische Away/NA Message haben, z.b.:

Hallo "Nickname" ich bin Away

Wie funktioniert das Kann ich bei den Messages irgendeine Scriptsprache verwenden oder gibt es definierte Variablen, etc?


----------



## MasterJM (13. Oktober 2004)

pReya hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich sehe in letzter Zeit immer wieder Leute im ICQ, die eine dynamische Away/NA Message haben, z.b.:
> 
> Hallo "Nickname" ich bin Away
> 
> Wie funktioniert das Kann ich bei den Messages irgendeine Scriptsprache verwenden oder gibt es definierte Variablen, etc?




Moin, die Leute in meiner Liste, die das haben, nutzem Free Clients auf Linux.

Aber KA ob das mittlerweile auch bei den ICQ eigenen Clients geht.

MfG JM


----------



## elmyth (14. Oktober 2004)

Das sollte auch unter Windows mit Miranda o.Ä. gehen.
Dort kann man zB auch immer anzeigen lassen, welche Lied man gerade mit Winamp hört etc.
Desweiteres gibet es sehr viele Awayscripts für Miranda IM


----------



## pReya (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich werde leider auf der Miranda Page nicht wirklich fündig... Hätte jemand nen Link für mich

Danke!


----------



## pReya (17. Oktober 2004)

Kann mir niemand helfen


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Mit Trillian Pro 2.xx sollte das auch gehen... das kostet allerdings  oder du versuchst es mit der abgespeckten 0.7x die is Freeware.

www.trillian.cc


----------



## pReya (17. Oktober 2004)

Danke...

Allerdings würde ich gerne bei meinem Miranda bleiben...


----------



## pReya (15. November 2004)

So, habe es hinbekommen... Lässt sich durch ein PlugIn realisieren:

http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=448814


----------



## Cortisone (3. Dezember 2004)

deutsche miranda page:
http://www.miranda-im . de.vu

dazu brauchst du noch das "advanced auto away" plug in (ich glaub das heißt so) um z.b. den aktuellen winamp track anzuzeigen...

lg, corti


----------



## H4rib0 (9. Januar 2005)

http://miranda-im.org/download/details.php?action=viewfile&id=215
http://miranda-im.org/download/details.php?action=viewfile&id=360
http://miranda-im.org/download/details.php?action=viewfile&id=1170

mfg


----------



## trup4kin (11. März 2005)

Hi!
Ich würde das auch gerne einstellen...
Funktioniert das auch mit Trillian 3.1 Basic? 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
tR00Pak!n :suspekt:


----------



## blumi91 (12. März 2005)

Tschuldigung hab den Link nochnich ausprobiert den da einer gepostet hat weil der ja kein richtiger link war und ich kein bock auf copy+past hatte.
Auf jeden fall gibts das da auf deutsch 
thx gruß blumi


----------



## chris_xa (13. März 2005)

Das geht auch mit Trillian. Man muss einfach in der away-Message ein "%N" schreiben als Platzhalter für den Nickname des anderen...


----------



## trup4kin (14. März 2005)

chris_xa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das geht auch mit Trillian. Man muss einfach in der away-Message ein "%N" schreiben als Platzhalter für den Nickname des anderen...


 
Joa... sauber!
Das ! .. Ich habs gestern gegen 23:00Uhr oder so mal ausprobiert... Ihr glaubt garnicht wie viele mich angeschrieben haben von denen ich ewig nichts mehr gehört/gelesen hab...  

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
tR00Pak!n :suspekt:


----------



## chris_xa (14. März 2005)

Das kann aber auch in die Hose gehen    Eine Freundin von mir sah meine dynamische away-message in der dann ihr Name angezeigt war und dachte der sei statisch in der Message und war ziemlich beleidigt


----------



## trup4kin (15. März 2005)

*rofl*
Ja... hab ich gestern auch schon voll oft gehabt... aber ich klär die Leute dann gleich auf bevor sie's von wem anderes erfahren... So nach dem Mott...
"Blablaa...."
"Bla... ja, voll lustig der hat da echt IMMER meinen Namen drin stehen!"
"Hää? Wieso? Da steht doch immer meiner!"
....
*schluck* ^^

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
tR00Pak!n :suspekt:


----------



## chris_xa (15. März 2005)

Man muss bei den Nachrichten nur darauf achten, dass man sozusagen "international" macht. Es macht also keinen Sinn /me in seine away-message zu schreiben, da diese Funktion nur bei Trillian oder Miranda vorhanden ist, bei ICQ aber übergangen wird...


----------

